# Never seen this before



## HavToNo (Sep 2, 2017)

I was getting some macros of some bees when a small fly landed on the back of this bee. When I looked at them on the computer I noticed that you could see the fly flying up to the bee in the background in the first shot. (Pure luck BTW) It stayed there until the bee flew away.




1B4A8778.jpg by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A8780.jpg by Tim, on Flickr[/IMG] 1B4A8782.jpg[/URL] by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A8780.jpg by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 2, 2017)

Now that's cool, well done!!

Dave


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 2, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> Now that's cool, well done!!
> 
> Dave


Thank you Dave.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 2, 2017)

Why fly when you can ride?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 2, 2017)

Bee-utiful !!


----------



## BrentC (Sep 2, 2017)

Very cool!  He actually landed on the bees wings.  Timely capture.


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone. The macro world is a very cool place.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 2, 2017)

Very cool shot.


----------



## 407370 (Sep 2, 2017)

How long did it take to train the fly???

Awesome.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 3, 2017)

Now those are one in a million!


----------



## weepete (Sep 3, 2017)

Superb! I've not seen that before either!


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks so much everyone. I was in the right place at the right time.


----------



## baturn (Sep 3, 2017)

Very cool captures.


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you Brian.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 4, 2017)

Would have like to seen the image where the fly is on the wing.  Unfortunately, it says that it has been removed.  :-(


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 4, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Would have like to seen the image where the fly is on the wing.  Unfortunately, it says that it has been removed.  :-(


It should be good now. I upload to Flickr from LR and I must have deleted it by mistake.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 5, 2017)

HavToNo said:


> Steven Dillon said:
> 
> 
> > Would have like to seen the image where the fly is on the wing.  Unfortunately, it says that it has been removed.  :-(
> ...


Yes, it is working fine now and thank you for fixing it - that's awesome!


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 5, 2017)

Thank you Steven.


----------



## kalgra (Sep 5, 2017)

cool shot!


----------



## Peeb (Sep 5, 2017)

Very nice!  I'm digging the monarch shots on your flickr page as well.


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 6, 2017)

kalgra said:


> cool shot!


Thank you.



Peeb said:


> Very nice!  I'm digging the monarch shots on your flickr page as well.


Thank you. We've had a lot more monarchs this year.


----------

